# The Mandalorian "Sanctuary" 29-Nov-19 S01E04



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

So yet another remake of "The Seven Samurai" albeit just 2 Samurai in this case. Considering Star Wars was very inspired by Kurosawa's Forbidden Fortress, I can't say I'm surprised by this one. It was kind of predictable, but fun nevertheless.

I really liked Gina Carano's ex shocktrooper Cara Dune. I hope we see more of her.

"Baby Yoda" is so freaking adorable.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'd have been kicked out of the Mandalorian club if the town widow kept coming on to me like that. Helmet? What helmet?

I was 50-50 on whether I wanted Lil' Yoda to remain on Planet Backwater for a while or continue on with Mando. They solved that dilemma for me.

Is it worth asking why/how the local thugs had an Imperial Walker?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Is it worth asking why/how the local thugs had an Imperial Walker?


I would assume they stole it.

Also was pretty cool to see Dallas Bryce Howard directed this episode.

BTW, I think they pretty much answered the question will he ever take off his helmet.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Is it worth asking why/how the local thugs had an Imperial Walker?


Considering the timeline that, this takes place not too long after the empire was defeated at the moon of Endore, and the 2nd Death Star was exploded.

So yes, stolen is a good chance, or some imperial soldiers sold it. It's original owner is not existent at this point.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> BTW, I think they pretty much answered the question will he ever take off his helmet.


Well, a guy's gotta eat and brush his teeth sometimes.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

gossamer88 said:


> BTW, I think they pretty much answered the question will he ever take off his helmet.


Do you mean because he explained that he can never take his armor off, or because he took his helmet off to eat?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes, because of their code. And obviously a man has to eat which is why they had the shot of the helmet being set on the window sill. But I don't think we will see his face on camera. I'm actually ok with it. I know what Pedro Pascal looks like.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Yes, because of their code. And obviously a man has to eat which is why they had the shot of the helmet being set on the window sill. But I don't think we will see his face on camera. I'm actually ok with it. I know what Pedro Pascal looks like.


Me and my cousin were discussing this over the holidays. Probably been mentioned before in another thread but we were wondering if it is even him in the costume.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

It is. I listened to a podcast where he spoke with Joanna Robinson.

Still Watching: The Mandalorian - "Chapter Two: The Child" with Pedro Pascal - Still Watching - Overcast


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Well technically they can show the viewer his face, we just likely will never see him reveal his face to another character on the show.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I personally don't think they at this point.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm curious how the trackers work? Are they DNA trackers? You would assume that if there was a chip in baby Yoda, they would just remove it. Also, how far can it detect? Seems it took a couple weeks for bounty hunters to hear about a Mandalorian on this backwater planet and they show up. So, they must need to at least know the planet, and then the tracker kicks in once they get there?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, we have seen his face, from before he was a Mandalore; but it was of a child actor in the role, not Pedro. Once might presume that the villagers saw his face when he took his helmet off, since as he was eating the door was open in full view of them working at the fish farm.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Newest Mandalorian episode features a huge mistake


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

#notclicking


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Looper needs to dial back the hyperbole there. A boom mic slipping into a shot for a couple of seconds is not a "huge mistake". I rewatched the scene and even looking for it, I could barely see it because the shot is so dark.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Fans "took to the internet" in droves over that? Even if I had noticed it, I wouldn't have cared enough to discuss it with other people.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Baby Yoda Plush Available Today


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

At least it wasn't a starbucks cup.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

getbak said:


> Looper needs to dial back the hyperbole there. A boom mic slipping into a shot for a couple of seconds is not a "huge mistake". I rewatched the scene and even looking for it, I could barely see it because the shot is so dark.


If I stare at exactly the right part of the screen, at exactly the right moment, and watch it bob in and out, it's kinda funny.

Otherwise, even knowing it's there, I can't see it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I hate those click-bait titles.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Malcontent said:


> Baby Yoda Plush Available Today


Ships on May 25th...

-smak-


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

May 25th, huh? The Force is strong with this date...


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Still enjoying this and I have no intimate knowledge of the back stories having only seen the first SW movie in the theater in the 70s. This is enjoyable as a stand alone.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Disney Really Dropped the Ball on Baby Yoda Merch | Cracked.com

I thought they dropped the lucrative ball on Mandalorian costumes by starting the show after Halloween. I didn't even think about Baby Yoda merchandise.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I binged all four available episodes last night and regret it. There was a substantial drop in quality from episode 3 to this episode. This was a fairly bad seven samurai adaptation. I cringed several times at the writing. I hope this isn’t what we are going to see going forward now that the initial setup from the first three episodes is done. 

That said, I did enjoy Gina Carano’s character and her acting has improved a fair bit since her early roles.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm beginning to get the feeling that I'm going to be somewhat unsatisfied with this season. There are three episodes left and the plot isn't exactly zipping along. Mando doesn't seem to have much of a plan. I like the show but eight half hour episodes don't seem enough to tell a story.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm beginning to get the feeling that I'm going to be somewhat unsatisfied with this season. There are three episodes left and the plot isn't exactly zipping along. Mando doesn't seem to have much of a plan. I like the show but eight half hour episodes don't seem enough to tell a story.


The overall plot is very thin. It's very old school in a way. Each episode is much more stand alone then what we're usually used to for streaming shows.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm beginning to get the feeling that I'm going to be somewhat unsatisfied with this season. There are three episodes left and the plot isn't exactly zipping along. Mando doesn't seem to have much of a plan. I like the show but eight half hour episodes don't seem enough to tell a story.


Very much this. I am glad I got a free year of disney, not worth the subscription price.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

